# Rush on Colbert Report?



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

So, Rush on the Colbert Report tonight...discuss.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=IuQuwuBpslA
(just don't read the highly distilled stupid in the youtube comments...)

Alex sure seemed all giddy (hey, almost a pun)...wonder if he's a fan.
Seems odd that they'd play Tom Sawyer when they're out pushing a new album. Was that whatthey played the last time they were on US TV or something 30+ years ago? Holy cow, I just realised that's almost the right timeframe for that song...
I liked the first question Stephen asked 

[youtube=Option]IuQuwuBpslA[/youtube]


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> So, Rush on the Colbert Report tonight...discuss.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=IuQuwuBpslA
> (just don't read the highly distilled stupid in the youtube comments...)
> 
> ...


I thought Tom Sawyer was an odd choice too. I know someone who's main idea of their contribution to music is that song only because it's probably had the most radio play. Unfortunately it barely scratches the surface of the great body of work that they've released and makes it seem like they've progressed nowhere in the 27 years since that song was released.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I thought it was great. The guys seemed to be having fun and most likely Tom Sayer was selected to due to the "long, epic song" running joke that closed the show. Hopefully there were a few hard-core Rushians in the audience.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

That was awesome! It was on too late for me to catch it. I suspect that Tom Saywer was likely requested and the Producer is a Rushian!! I also think maybe Alex was a little nervous? T.V isn't something they do every day.. Thanks for posting the link! Strangely as I type this Far Cry came on my iPod.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I got a Rush from that, thanks!

They sure got good after I saw them for the first time about '74. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> That was awesome! It was on too late for me to catch it. I suspect that Tom Saywer was likely requested and the Producer is a Rushian!! I also think maybe Alex was a little nervous? T.V isn't something they do every day.. Thanks for posting the link! Strangely as I type this Far Cry came on my iPod.


It was fun to watch. Really good to see Neil present for the "interview" portion. He mentions in one of his books (all great 'reads' by the way) that he usually leaves the face time and interviews up to the other guys.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

dr_iggi said:


> ...Tom Sayer was selected to due to the "long, epic song" running joke that closed the show...


Maybe they've forgotten how to play 2112 or Hemispheres?  


Hamstrung said:


> It was fun to watch. Really good to see Neil present for the "interview" portion. He mentions in one of his books (all great 'reads' by the way) that he usually leaves the face time and interviews up to the other guys.


Been meaning to read those...I just can't believe sometimes that he can still manage to function let alone smile with all that's happened to him over the last few years. 
I liked the drum dependency intervention thing. I played in a band decades ago with a drummer with a bit of a Neil Peart fetish (don't they all?) and a definite drum dependency. Setup was always a huge affair of stands and yet more stands. 

It was fun to watch. I'd love to see them play live again. last time was the Signals tour and that was a...few...years ago.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> Maybe they've forgotten how to play 2112 or Hemispheres?
> Been meaning to read those...I just can't believe sometimes that he can still manage to function let alone smile with all that's happened to him over the last few years.
> I liked the drum dependency intervention thing. I played in a band decades ago with a drummer with a bit of a Neil Peart fetish (don't they all?) and a definite drum dependency. Setup was always a huge affair of stands and yet more stands.
> 
> It was fun to watch. I'd love to see them play live again. last time was the Signals tour and that was a...few...years ago.


He goes into great detail about what happened and how he dealt with what he went through in "Ghost Rider". For a guy who's pretty private in person he really lays it all out in his books! I haven't got to see them since the "Vapour Trails" tour. Always a great show!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I clicked on the link to watch this but it seems the "good folks" over at Viacom have pulled this from YouTube. :frown:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> I clicked on the link to watch this but it seems the "good folks" over at Viacom have pulled this from YouTube. :frown:


http://www.thecomedynetwork.ca/shows/showdetails.aspx?sid=3351

clip 3 of 4 and 4 of 4.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

dr_iggi said:


> I thought it was great. The guys seemed to be having fun and most likely Tom Sayer was selected to due to the* "long, epic song" running joke that closed the show.* Hopefully there were a few hard-core Rushians in the audience.


You hit it on the head there.









don't think it's posted yet, but I loved the green screen challenge.
glad to see Geddy growin' his hair back.







:rockon2:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks. After I posted my response yesterday I also found out that the ctv.ca website has full episodes of the Colbert Report.



NB_Terry said:


> http://www.thecomedynetwork.ca/shows/showdetails.aspx?sid=3351
> 
> clip 3 of 4 and 4 of 4.


----------

